
Your technical skills are obsolete: now what? - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/10/23/obsolete-skills/
======
grabcocque
In my experience people with large amounts of obsolete technical knowledge are
usually the ones making vast amounts of money being a contractor in a bank.

I know at least two RPG and COBOL on Big Iron developers whose daily rate is
upwards of $2000.

